# Out now: Mysterious Kingdoms



## Ron Verboom (Jul 27, 2017)

My new production music album has just been released. 14 mysterious orchestral/classical pieces. Listen to them here:

https://www.flippermusic.it/album/9985/1/mysterious-kingdoms


----------



## ghobii (Jul 29, 2017)

Really enjoyed this, great work!


----------



## Ron Verboom (Jul 29, 2017)

Thx for your comment ghobii, good to hear you like it.


----------

